Ask HN: What tool do you use to do advanced custom graphs in? - Numberwang
======
n17r4m
I've had pretty good experiences making custom graphs using plotly (
[https://plot.ly/](https://plot.ly/) ) - They push hard for you to use their
cloud offerings, however everything can be done offline/local as well.

------
Numberwang
For example a line graph where the line changes color depending on value
gradually or a graph with multiple overlays.

------
amirouche
inkscape?

